# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Vendimi i fesë mbi mjekrrën

## abdurrahman_tir

Gurabatë gjithmonë kanë qenë caku i armiqve, qofshin ata prej kafirave apo prej bidatçive. Mirëpo, në kohët e fundit gurabatë jo vetëm që sulmohen në mënyra të ndryshme dhe me mjete të ndryshme, po atyre u bëhet edhe nje sulm tjetër që ka të bëje me shenjat e tyre te shenjta, e që Allahu e ka lënë atë si shenjë të njërës gjini njerëzore. Ata të cilët e bëjnë këtë sulm, e bëjnë në prapavijë, sepse sulmi i drejtpërdrejt në gurabatë është i gjykuar në dështim. Kështu që armiqtë mundohen që t'i shpërbëjnë gurabatë në mënyrë graduale dhe parciale, gjersa t'i arrijnë qëllimet e tyre. Mirëpo, si duket kanë harruar se Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në Librin e Tij: Vërtet Allahu i mbron besimtarët. Kjo shenjë e shenjtë e gurabave është mjekrra. Me këtë shenjë dallohen burrat prej grave, dhe me të Allahu e krijoi mashkullin, dhe sikur të mos kishte qenë e nevojshme për mashkullin, Allahu nuk do ta kishte krijuar me të, apo do ta kishte urdhëruar që ta heq e mos ta mbajë atë. Përkundrazi, e urdhëroi që ta mbajë atë dhe e ndaloi që ta heq, dhe këtë (heqjen) e konsideroi si ndryshim të krijesës së Tij. Kjo do të thotë se mjekrra është pjesë e krijimit të mashkullit. Për këtë shkak, dhe me kërkesë të disa vëllezërve të cilët dëshirojnë ta mbrojnë indentitetin e tyre - pikërisht të gurabave - vendosa që të përkthej diçka në lidhje me këtë çështje, e prej asaj që në syrin tim mu duk më e shkurtër, por që është më përfshirëse dhe më përmbledhëse është teksti i cili vijon, të cilin e kam marrë të tërin - me disa ndryshime - nga një broshurë e dijetarit më të madh të kësaj kohe në lëmin e hadithit pas Muhaddithit Nasiruddin Albanit - Ali Hasen El-Halebi, i cili momentalisht jeton dhe vepron ne Jordan, e që njëherit ka qenë prej nxënësve më të afërt të Shejh Albanit. Kur është pyetur Shejh Albani për të pak para vdekjes së tij, në lidhje me atë se kush është më i dituri në hadith pas tij, ai ka thënë Ali Haseni dhe Ebu Is-hak el-Huvejni (i cili jeton në Egjipt). Broshura prej të cilës kemi shkëputur këtë pjesë të përkthyer quhet: Vendimi i fesë mbi mjekrrën dhe duhanin.






1. Definicioni terminologjik dhe gjuhësor i mjekrrës

Thotë Fejruz Abadi në El-Kamus el-Muhit: 'Mjekrra është: qimet e dy faqeve dhe të nofullës'.





2. Hadithet e transmetuara për lëshimin e mjekrrës

a) Transmetohet nga Ibn Omeri se Pejgamberi alejhis-selam ka thënë: 'Kundërshtoni mushrikët, shkurtoni mustaqet dhe lëshoni mjekrrat'. Tra. Buhari dhe Muslim.

b) Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Pejgamberi alejhis-selam ka thënë: 'Shkurtoni mustaqet dhe lëshoni mjekrrat. (E me këtë) Kundërshtoni zjarrputistat. Tra. Muslim, Bejheki, Ahmed dhe të tjerët.

c) Transmetohet nga Ebu Umameh se Pejgamberi alejhis-selam ka thënë: 'Shkurtoni mustaqet dhe lëshoni mjekrrat. (E me këtë ) Kundërshtoni Ehlul-Kitabët (Hebrenjtë dhe të Krishterët). Tra. Muslim dhe katër Sunenet.

d) Transmetohet nga A'isha se Pejgamberi alejhis-selam ka thënë: 'Dhjetë gjëra janë prej natyrshmërisë: shkurtimi i mustaqeve, lëshuarja e mjekrrës. Tra. Muslim dhe të tjerët.





3. Argumentet mbi ndalimin e rruarjes së mjekrrës

a) Ndryshimi i krijesës së Allahut

Kur flet Allahu i Lartësuar për shejtanin në Kuran, thotë: Allahu e mallkoi atë, ndërsa ai tha,Do të përfitoj një pjesë të caktuar nga robërit e Tu. Me siguri unë do ti ngatërrojë dhe do tu ngjalli dëshira të rreme, do ti urdhëroj që t'ua presin veshët begative dhe gjithashtu do ti urdhëroj që ta ndryshojnë atë që Allahu ka krijuar. Dhe kushdo që zgjedh shejtanin për mbrojtës dhe mik në vend të Allahut, pa dyshim ai ka pësuar humbje të qartë. (en-Nisa:118/119).

Ky është një tekst i qartë që tregon se ndryshimi i krijesës së Allahut pa lejen e Tij, është nënshtrim ndaj shejtanit të mallkuar dhe mosrespektim i urdhërave të Allahut. Dhe padyshim se edhe vetë Pejgamberi alejhis-selam i ka mallkuar ata që e ndryshojnë krijesën e Allahut për hir të zbukurimit, ku edhe thotë: 'Allahu i ka mallkuar ato që bëjnë tatuazh, dhe ato që kërkojnë t'u bëhet tatuazhi, dhe ato të cilat i ndukin vetullat, dhe ato të cilat lënë zbrazëtirë në mes dy dhëmbëve të parë që të zbukurohen, të cilat (me këtë) e ndryshojnë krijesën e Allahut. Tran. Buhari dhe Muslim. Prej këtij hadithi kuptojmë se çdo gjë që ndryshohet prej krijesës së Allahut për hir të zbukurimit, hyn nën këtë mallkim, e nuk ka dyshim se nëse rruajtja e mjekrrës bëhet për shkak të zbukurimit, atëherë edhe ata që e rruajnë mjekrrën hyjnë nën këtë mallkim. Shejh et-Tehanevi në tefsirin e tij Bejanul-Kuran thotë se rruajtja e mjekrrës hyn nën këtë shprehje (të Pejgamberit në hadith). Kurse ed-Dehlevi në librin e tij Huxhxhetull-llahi elBaligah thotë: 'Shkurtimi i mjekrrës është prej traditës së zjarrputistëve, dhe kjo është prej ndryshimit të krijesës së Allahut.





2-Kundërshtim i urdhërit të Pejgamberit alejhis-selam:

E ky urdhër, manifestohet në fjalën e Pejgamberit alejhis-selam në disa hadithe që i përmendëm më herët, siç është: 'lëshoni mjekrrat  dhe të gjitha këto hadithe janë në mënyrën urdhërore, dhe kur folja vjen në mënyrën urdhërore, atëherë ajo tregon në obligueshmëri, përveç nëse ka ndonjë tekst apo argument që e largon foljen nga mënyra urdhërore. E në këtë rast, nuk kemi diçka të tillë, por përkundrazi kemi argumente apo tekste tjera të cilat e përforcojnë edhe më shumë urdhërin për lëshuarjen e mjekrrës. Prej këtyre teksteve janë:





3-(Rruajtja e mjekrrës) Është në ngjasim me pabesimtarët

Meqë u vërtetua edhe më herët në hadithet e Pejgamberit alejhis-selam, 'Kundërshtoni mushrikët', dhe 'Kundërshtoni zjarrputistët', dhe 'Kundërshtoni ehlul-kitabët'dijetarët kanë thënë se ai i cili beson në Allahun dhe Pejgamberin e Tij duhet t'i kundërshtojë pabesimtarët, dhe të mos u gjasojë atyre, ngase edhe vetë i Dërguari i Allahut thotë në një hadith tjetër, 'Kush i gjason nje populli, ai është prej tyre'. Hadithi është i vërtetë, e transmeton Ebu Daud. Pra, rruajrja e mjekrrës është gjasim me të tjerët (pabesimtarët).



4-Është në ngjasim me gratë

Pa dyshim se kur mashkulli e rruan mjekrrën e tij  e që Allahu me të e ka dalluar nga femra - ai me këtë më së shumti i gjason femrës. Dhe mashkulli i cili i gjason femrës është i mallkuar në gjuhën e Pejgamberit alejhis-selam, siç transmetohet në Buhari, Tirmidhi dhe të tjerët nga Abdull-llah Ibn Abbasi.



5-Kundërshtim i Fitres (natyrshmërisë)

Esenca e Fitres (natyrshmërisë) është forma e parë e krijimit. Në esencë, kjo do të thotë se Allahu e ka dalluar mashkullin me mjekërr. Ibn Kethiri në en-Nihaje thotë: 'El-Fitre' do të thotë tradita (sunneti). Pra, kjo nënkupton se mjekrra është sunneti i të gjithë pejgamberëve, ndërsa ne jemi urdhëruar t'i pasojmë ata. Kurse es-Sujuti thotë se komentimi më i mirë që është thënë për sa i përket Fitres është ai se: Fitreh është një traditë e vjetër që e kanë zgjedhur të gjithë pajgamberët dhe është pjesë e të gjitha ligjeve (të Allahut); Dhe sikur ata kane qenë të inspiruar në këtë mu nga natyrshmëria.



6-Kundërshtim i traditës së pejgamberëve dhe njerëzve të mirë

Dijetari i madh Shejh Shenkiti, në tefsirin e tij Advaul-bejan, kur komenton ajetin e Kuranit, Ai (Haruni) i tha, O biri i nënës sime! Mos më kap as për mjekrre as për flokë! Ngase vërtet unë kisha frikë se mos po thua: Ti ke bërë përçarje mes Bijve të Israilit dhe nuk e ke respektuar porosinë time. (Ta-Ha:94), tha se prej këtij ajeti kuptojmë se lëshuarja e mjekrrës është prej traditës së pejgamberëve dhe se ky ajet aludon në atë se lëshuarja e mjekrrës është prej kërkesave të Sheriatit. Përveç kësaj, në shumë hadithe dhe athar është transmetuar se Pejgamberi alejhis-selam dhe shokët e tij i kanë pasur mjekrrat e lëshuara, dhe jo vetëm kaq, por edhe i kanë pasur të mëdha siç është transmetuar në shumë hadithe, ku përveç që thuhet se Pejgamberi alejhis-selam e ka pasur mjekrrën e madhe dhe të shpeshtë, po ashtu thuhet edhe për Aliun r.a. se ka pasur mjekërr aq të madhe sa që mjekrra e tij ia ka mbuluar gjoksin. E njëjta gjë thuhet edhe për Othmanin r.a., se ai ka pasur mjekërr shumë të gjatë dhe të madhe.



4.Thëniet e dijetarëve në lidhje me rruarjen e mjekrrës

Shumica (xhumhuri) e Ulemave janë deklaruar se rruatja e mjekrrës është haram, kurse disa prej tyre kanë thënë se është mekruh (e urryer), duke pasur parasysh se me mekruh te ta është menduar në haram, siç është cekë në shumë libra të usuli-fikhut.

1.Ibn Hazmi në Muhal-la thotë: 'Dijetarët kanë ra ne ujdi se rruajtja e mjekrrës është deformim i cili nuk lejohet'.

2.Ibn Tejmije në El-Ihtijarat thotë: 'Ndalohet rruajtja e mjekrrës'.

3.Ibn Abidin  njëri prej dijetarëve të mëdhenj hanefit - thotë: 'Mashkujve u ndalohet shkurtimi i mjekrrës. (Reddul-Muhtar 2/418).

4.El-Adeviju  njëri prej dijetarëve të njohur Malikit - thotë: 'Është transmetuar nga Imam Malik se ai aq e ka urrejtur rruajtjen e mjekrrës, sa që ka thënë se kjo është prej veprave të mexhusive....

5.Perveç këtyre dijetarëve të hershëm, edhe shume dijetarë të kësaj kohe e kanë ndaluar rruarjen e saj, siç janë Abdul-Xhelil Isa, Ali Mahfudh, Abdul-Aziz ibn Baz, Nasiruddin Albani, Sultan el-Measumi, Ebu Bekr el-Xhezairi, Ismail el-Ensari dhe kështu me radhë.

Kjo do të mjaftojë  inshaAllah - për të kuptuar se lëshuarja e mjekrrës është prej obligimive fetare për çdo Musliman, dhe se rruajtja apo shkurtimi i saj është e ndaluar.

Perktheu me disa ndryshime dhe shkurtime dhe me disa fjalë të shtuara, Zejd Haziri, Gjilan, 1423 H.

----------


## ruela

selam alejkum vella i dashur
me vje mire qe ke hapur dicka per mjekren...une nuk jam nga ato qe gjykoj mjekren ,pantallonat e shkurtra apo veshjen e xhematit tablik.Por nuk eshte koha te merremi me gjera me te rendesishme se sa mjekra.Ne nje vend tjeter po vriten cdo dite dhe cfare ka bere komuniteti yne ?asgje do te ishte pergjigjja.Edhe njehere kushtojuni rendesi gjerave qe vlejne.

Selam alejkum
ruela

----------


## hulumtuesi09

> selam alejkum vella i dashur
> me vje mire qe ke hapur dicka per mjekren...une nuk jam nga ato qe gjykoj mjekren ,pantallonat e shkurtra apo veshjen e xhematit tablik.Por nuk eshte koha te merremi me gjera me te rendesishme se sa mjekra.Ne nje vend tjeter po vriten cdo dite dhe cfare ka bere komuniteti yne ?asgje do te ishte pergjigjja.Edhe njehere kushtojuni rendesi gjerave qe vlejne.
> 
> Selam alejkum
> ruela


Pajtohem plotesish, ne duhet to mosperqahemi mes vete sepse kjo eshte ajo qe po na dobeson. Tani muslimanet jan ka merren me shm me veten e tyre sesa me armikun prandaj jemi shum te dobet.

----------


## GeNi_25

> Pajtohem plotesish, ne duhet to mosperqahemi mes vete sepse kjo eshte ajo qe po na dobeson. Tani muslimanet jan ka merren me shm me veten e tyre sesa me armikun prandaj jemi shum te dobet.


Nuk po e kuptoj musilmanet qenkan te dobet?!?! Nga e gjete kete broçkull? Dhe sipas teje kush qenkan keta te fortit? Ti dime dhe ne qe te kemi kujdes te pakten? S'po arrijme te shikojme se kush eshte me ne dhe kundra nesh? 

Mos nenvleresoni veten, sepse keshtu tregoni se jeni te pazote!

ps: Sa per mjekrren dhe ferexhene jam kundra sepse kjo eshte nje shenje e vjeter e shekujve te kaluar. Me vjen mire qe kryetari, i nderuari S. Muça nuk mban mjekerr kjo per t'ua bere te qarte te gjithe besimtareve qe mjekerra nuk ka te bej me fene por me personalitetin e njeriut. Kush do e mban, kush do se mban.

----------


## presHeva-Lee

nuk di qka me then per ket tem po a esht haram nese e rregullon mjekrren jo me len weq ashtu  te rritet

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Pershendetje shikone ketu ne ket link, eshte nje shpjegim per pjekren edhe per shum gjera te tjera nga dijetari shehj. Abulkader Arnauti, Allahu e meshiroft shpirtin e tij.

http://www.truveo.com/Abdulkadr-Arnaut/id/2434097793

----------


## BEHARI

> . Me vjen mire qe kryetari, i nderuari S. Muça nuk mban mjekerr kjo per t'ua bere te qarte te gjithe besimtareve qe mjekerra nuk ka te bej me fene por me personalitetin e njeriut. Kush do e mban, kush do se mban.


sipas teje i bie qe,meqense  Kryetari i K.M.SHqiprise S Muca nuk paska  mjeker,u dashka qe  te gjithe myslimanet duhet te mbajne nje qendrim te tille duke mos mbajtur mjekren!!
pa na trego ti nje here,a mos eshte gje me shum e rrezikshme  mjekra e nje myslimani shqiptar, se sa ajo mjekra e Janullatosit Grek per te cilin nuk e permendni fare..???,

----------


## GeNi_25

> sipas teje i bie qe,meqense  Kryetari i K.M.SHqiprise S Muca nuk paska  mjeker,u dashka qe  te gjithe myslimanet duhet te mbajne nje qendrim te tille duke mos mbajtur mjekren!!
> pa na trego ti nje here,a mos eshte gje me shum e rrezikshme  mjekra e nje myslimani shqiptar, se sa ajo mjekra e Janullatosit Grek per te cilin nuk e permendni fare..???,


Une thash qarte: Besimtar i devotshem eshte dhe ai qe ka mjekerr dhe ai qe nuk ka mjekerr. Nqs ta ndjen mbaje, nqs jo mos e mba. Zoti nuk e vlereson besimin ke mjekerr apo jo. Problemi qendron se disa besimtar musilman i detyrojne dhe i mesojne gabim te rinjte duke thene se te mos mbash mjekerr eshte mekat. Per kete une jo qe nuk jam dakort por protestoj me te madhe.

Sa per Janullatosin nuk mund te them gje sepse as nuk kam share dhe as nuk do te shaj ndonje udheheqes fetar. Absolutisht jam kundra monopoleve greke apo ligjeve anti-njerezore te shtetit grek. Po te shikosh dhe ne temat per Çamerine apo dhe me gjere kam qene mjaft aktiv dhe pro çeshtjes kombetare. Hap, lexo, shiko.

----------


## BEHARI

> Une thash qarte: Besimtar i devotshem eshte dhe ai qe ka mjekerr dhe ai qe nuk ka mjekerr. Nqs ta ndjen mbaje, nqs jo mos e mba. Zoti nuk e vlereson besimin ke mjekerr apo jo. Problemi qendron se disa besimtar musilman i detyrojne dhe i mesojne gabim te rinjte duke thene se te mos mbash mjekerr eshte mekat. Per kete une jo qe nuk jam dakort por protestoj me te madhe.
> 
> Sa per Janullatosin nuk mund te them gje sepse as nuk kam share dhe as nuk do te shaj ndonje udheheqes fetar. Absolutisht jam kundra monopoleve greke apo ligjeve anti-njerezore te shtetit grek. Po te shikosh dhe ne temat per Çamerine apo dhe me gjere kam qene mjaft aktiv dhe pro çeshtjes kombetare. Hap, lexo, shiko.


ok e kuptova qendrimin tend!
faleminderit per komentin,
e di qe nuk ke share lider apo udheheqes fetare,por ky janulla sikur nuk na perket ne shqiptarve ama!kjo eshte ajo qe do duhej te na shqetsonte ty ,mua dhe gjithe shqiptaret me shume se sa mjekrat e myslimanve apo katolikve shqiptare!KLM

----------


## Sabriu

Kjo eshte teme e kote, nuk sjell dobi, per mua kjo teme eshte injorante dhe  e nbyllur.

----------


## ruela

a ka mundesi te mos fillojme debatet per mjekren ,pantallonat trecerekshe apo ferexhen.Mundemi t endihmojme njeri-tjetrin ne gjerat e perditshme dhe te mbaj fort zinxhirin?

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Pajtohem, plotesisht me ju...

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> a ka mundesi te mos fillojme debatet per mjekren ,pantallonat trecerekshe apo ferexhen.Mundemi t endihmojme njeri-tjetrin ne gjerat e perditshme dhe te mbaj fort zinxhirin?


Pajtohem plotesisht me ju......

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Gurabatë gjithmonë kanë qenë caku i armiqve, qofshin ata prej kafirave apo prej bidatçive. Mirëpo, në kohët e fundit gurabatë jo vetëm që sulmohen në mënyra të ndryshme dhe me mjete të ndryshme, po atyre u bëhet edhe nje sulm tjetër që ka të bëje me shenjat e tyre te shenjta, e që Allahu e ka lënë atë si shenjë të njërës gjini njerëzore. Ata të cilët e bëjnë këtë sulm, e bëjnë në prapavijë, sepse sulmi i drejtpërdrejt në gurabatë është i gjykuar në dështim. Kështu që armiqtë mundohen që t'i shpërbëjnë gurabatë në mënyrë graduale dhe parciale, gjersa t'i arrijnë qëllimet e tyre. Mirëpo, si duket kanë harruar se Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në Librin e Tij: Vërtet Allahu i mbron besimtarët. Kjo shenjë e shenjtë e gurabave është mjekrra. Me këtë shenjë dallohen burrat prej grave, dhe me të Allahu e krijoi mashkullin, dhe sikur të mos kishte qenë e nevojshme për mashkullin, Allahu nuk do ta kishte krijuar me të, apo do ta kishte urdhëruar që ta heq e mos ta mbajë atë. Përkundrazi, e urdhëroi që ta mbajë atë dhe e ndaloi që ta heq, dhe këtë (heqjen) e konsideroi si ndryshim të krijesës së Tij. Kjo do të thotë se mjekrra është pjesë e krijimit të mashkullit. Për këtë shkak, dhe me kërkesë të disa vëllezërve të cilët dëshirojnë ta mbrojnë indentitetin e tyre - pikërisht të gurabave - vendosa që të përkthej diçka në lidhje me këtë çështje, e prej asaj që në syrin tim mu duk më e shkurtër, por që është më përfshirëse dhe më përmbledhëse është teksti i cili vijon, të cilin e kam marrë të tërin - me disa ndryshime - nga një broshurë e dijetarit më të madh të kësaj kohe në lëmin e hadithit pas Muhaddithit Nasiruddin Albanit - Ali Hasen El-Halebi, i cili momentalisht jeton dhe vepron ne Jordan, e që njëherit ka qenë prej nxënësve më të afërt të Shejh Albanit. Kur është pyetur Shejh Albani për të pak para vdekjes së tij, në lidhje me atë se kush është më i dituri në hadith pas tij, ai ka thënë Ali Haseni dhe Ebu Is-hak el-Huvejni (i cili jeton në Egjipt). Broshura prej të cilës kemi shkëputur këtë pjesë të përkthyer quhet: Vendimi i fesë mbi mjekrrën dhe duhanin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Definicioni terminologjik dhe gjuhësor i mjekrrës
> 
> ...


Pik se pari Selam Alejkum vella. 

Te falemenderoj per kete postim qe ke sjellur por dua te shpreh qendrimet e mija lidhur me kete ceshtje te cilat jane ne kundershtim me qendrimet e tua. 
Sa i perket mjekres, ne Kuran nuk ekziston ne asnje ajet e jo me kaptine nje urdher i prere nga Allahu qe ruajtja e mjekres eshte mekat.
Kurani na sqaron shum gjera qe nese besimtaret nuk u permbahen, bejne mekate, por ceshtja e mjekres aspak nuk permendet ne Kuran.

Sa i perket ngjajshmerise midis burrit dhe gruas, perseri je gabim sepse nuk eshte mjekra ajo qe dallon burrin nga gruaja, por eshte fizionomia (pamja ) fizike e gruas dhe burrit, te cilet dallojne shum midis vehti. 
Dallimet pik se pari jane evidente tek lekura e burrit dhe ajo e gruas. Nga ana tjeter dallimet midis nje burri dhe gruaje lirisht mund te shikohem edhe tek pamja e skeletit, gjoksi , kofshet etj etj. 
Pra argumenti qe juve sjellni qe burrat doemosdo te kete mjeker qe te dallohen nga grate eshte argument i dobet dhe se nuk ka ndonje ershe te caktuar. 

Sa i perket haditheve , ato jane vetem hadithe asgje me shum, disa jane te verteta , disa jane te shqipura, disa jane te besueshme dhe ca te tjera jane jo te besueshme. 
Andaj duke pasur parasysh keto qe u thane me larte per hadithet kush me garanton mua se keto hadithe jane 100% fjale e profetit dhe se jane shkruajtur tamam ashtu sic i ka thene profeti ?!!!

Sa i perket ngjajshmerise midis besimtareve dhe jobesimtareve dhe se besimtaret nuk duhet tu ngjasojne jobesimtareve, ketu ke permbajtjen time parciale.
Eshte e vertete se besimtaret nuk duhet tu ngjajne jobesimtareve , por kjo nuk ka te bej me mjekren , kjo ka te bej me menyrat se si ato besojne dhe si neve besojme. 
Nje musliman i vertete nuk duhet te besoj ato qe ata i besojne dhe mjekra nuk luan asnje rol se si besojne psh kristijanet ose si besojne muslimanet.

Nsq se ti qethjen e mjekres e krahason me imitim te jobesimtareve, atehere a mund te thuhet kjo edhe per celularin, televizorin , komjutrin etj etj sepse jobesimtaret i perdorin keto mjete dhe i bie qe neve kopjojne jobesimtaret nese i perdorim keto mjete.

Mjekra eshte sunnet , sunnet ka qene, sunnet lete mbese, kush ka qef le ta mbaj e kush ka qef le ta qethi. 
Sa i perket atyre imameve dhe haditheve te tyre, ata piksepari duhet ti pastrojne kontraditat mbrenda haditheve qe kane e pastaj tu thuajne besimtareve musliman besoni hadithet. 
Nje liber ose shpallje e Zotit nuk guxon te kete kontradita dhe kete rregull nuk e kam krijuar une por e ka krijuar ALLAHU i madheruar i cili na udhezon ne Kuran qe nese nuk besojme se ky liber eshte prej Allahut atehere krejt cfar duhet te bejme neve te gjejme te pakten nje kontradite aty dhe pershkak se askush nuk mund te gjej kontradite aty i bie qe fjalet qe thuhen ne Kuran jane me te vertete fjale te Allahut.
Kjo nuk mund te thuhet per hadithet, une i besoj hadithet ( jo te gjitha ) por poashtu nga ana tjeter nuk mund te mohohet fakti se ne hadithe ka shum kontradita dhe ne si musliman nuk duhet ti mbyllim syte kur folim per keto kontradita.


Me respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## ruela

selam alejkum

shume mire qe secili sjell argumentat  e veta..po a ka ndonje mundesi qe te flasim si do e rregullojm komunitetin tone qe mos te kete ndarje?
selam alejkum
ruela

----------


## GeNi_25

> ok e kuptova qendrimin tend!
> faleminderit per komentin,
> e di qe nuk ke share lider apo udheheqes fetare,por ky janulla sikur nuk na perket ne shqiptarve ama!kjo eshte ajo qe do duhej te na shqetsonte ty ,mua dhe gjithe shqiptaret me shume se sa mjekrat e myslimanve apo katolikve shqiptare!KLM


Nuk e njoh Janullatosin dhe kur se njeh mund te gabosh po fole kot. Une dua dhe keshtu duhet te jete qe kisha, xhamia, teqeja etj te drejtohen nga udheheqes qe mbi çdo baze kane besimin dhe tolerancen. Keta te mos jene spiuna te cilido shtet dhe te mos fusin perçarje politike midis njerezve. 

Me ka pelqyer Fan Stilian Noli kur drejtonte Kishen Autoqefale Shqiptare.
Me ka pelqyer Mbreti Zog kur ndaloi me ligj ferexhene.
Me ka pelqyer ne nje mase te konsiderueshme te dy udheheqesit musilman Selim Muça dhe ne mos gaboi i ndjeri S. Koçi 

Askush nga keta nuk e perzieu fene me politiken dhe mbi çdo gje nuk e ndane besimin nga tradita Shqiptare.

----------


## Arber gerguri

Per mjekrren ka pasur teme edhe ma heret, dhe si gjithmon fundi ka qen me perqamje, mospajtime dhe polemika te ndryshme.

Sa i perket mjekrres, kjo ka qen obligim i te gjithe pejgamberve a.s dhe te gjithe kan pasur mjekerr duke u nisur prej Ademit a.s , Nuhit, Ibrahimit, Musai, vellaut te tij Harunit (ky rast i permendur ne kuran) Isait deri tek pejgamberi yn i fundit Muhamedi a.s.    Ndersa ne si ummet i tyre e kemi obliglim pasimit ndaj tyre.

Sa i perket hadithe qe flasin per mjekrren, ato flasin ne menyren urdherore, Gostivari Usa tha disa jan te shpifura disa jan te vertete, ok Gostivari ne pra i marrim ato te verteta.....

Deri sa hadithet flasin ne menyre urdherore, ateher kjo i bie se eshte obligim (wagjib) qe na ka porosit pejgamberi a.s (dhe ky i fundit a.s nuk flet nga goja e tij /kur'an) dhe lenja e ketij obligimi pa ndonje arsye te fort normalisht qe meriton qortimit nga ana e Allahut s.w.t.

Gostivari Usa tha se dijetaret kan shume kontradikta ne mes tyre, sa i perket haditheve dhe meseleve te tyre, kjo gostivary eshte pasuri ne islam, dhe se ky islam eshte burim i madh, ta quaj oqean, dhe se dijetaret normalisht se nje ajet apo hadith e kan shikuar jo vetem nga nje kend, por njeri nga nje kend dhe tjetri nga kendi tjeter, qe do te thot se kjo nuk eshte gabim, por nje pasuri e islamit, sepse po te ishte ashtu ky islam do te ishte shume i vogel.

Ta marrim hadithin : "veprat sheprblehen sipas nijetit" ky hadith eshte deti dhe se kuptohet dhe shpjegohet ne shume menyre, por asnjeher nuk mund te themi se eshte kotrakditor.

Kthehemi te mjekrra, edhe pse gostivari pretendon qe dijetaret kan pasur kunderthenje ne mes veti, por ne themi se: Sa i perket Mjekrres te gjith dijetaret prej kohes se selefve e deri tek keta bashkohor jan unanim, dhe se per kete qeshtje eshte transmetuar nga shume sahab r.a dhe si i till ky hukm perforcohet aq shume qe nuk guxon te mohot.

Po ta marrim siq tha gostivari Usa, se eshte sunnet, mire  o vella por a nuk deshiron te qendrosh ne ibadet 24 ore, pasi qe sunneti eshte ibadet. Megjithate mos ta marri ndokush se sunnetin po e bere ne rregull por nese jo, nuk ka dert. Jo o vella sunnet lehen ateher kur ke ndonje arsye, sepse te gjith dijtaret kan than se Ai njeri qe len sunnetet pa ndonje arsye, eshte duke shkuar drejt nje devijimi dhe se ai meriton qortimin nga ana e Allahut s.w.t

Pastaj ka nga disa musliman, qe shajn mjekren, dhe kundershtojn haptas, po mire o vella, a nuk e din ti qe je automatikisht duke share dhe mos dashur fetyren e pejgamberi a.s., dhe je duke e pelqyer fetyren e nje qafiri. Dhe pastaj ne diten e gjykimi kerkon qe nga pejgamberi a.s te bej shefat per ty?.......

Allahu na beft prej atyre qe ta duam fetyren e pejgamberit a.s ta pasojme ate ne qdo veper, Allahu s.w.t te jet i knaqur me ne......... Elahamdu lilahi rabbil a'lemine

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Per mjekrren ka pasur teme edhe ma heret, dhe si gjithmon fundi ka qen me perqamje, mospajtime dhe polemika te ndryshme.
> 
> Sa i perket mjekrres, kjo ka qen obligim i te gjithe pejgamberve a.s dhe te gjithe kan pasur mjekerr duke u nisur prej Ademit a.s , Nuhit, Ibrahimit, Musai, vellaut te tij Harunit (ky rast i permendur ne kuran) Isait deri tek pejgamberi yn i fundit Muhamedi a.s.    Ndersa ne si ummet i tyre e kemi obliglim pasimit ndaj tyre.
> 
> Sa i perket hadithe qe flasin per mjekrren, ato flasin ne menyren urdherore, Gostivari Usa tha disa jan te shpifura disa jan te vertete, ok Gostivari ne pra i marrim ato te verteta.....
> 
> Deri sa hadithet flasin ne menyre urdherore, ateher kjo i bie se eshte obligim (wagjib) qe na ka porosit pejgamberi a.s (dhe ky i fundit a.s nuk flet nga goja e tij /kur'an) dhe lenja e ketij obligimi pa ndonje arsye te fort normalisht qe meriton qortimit nga ana e Allahut s.w.t.
> 
> *Gostivari Usa tha se dijetaret kan shume kontradikta ne mes tyre, sa i perket haditheve dhe meseleve te tyre, kjo gostivary eshte pasuri ne islam, dhe se ky islam eshte burim i madh, ta quaj oqean, dhe se dijetaret normalisht se nje ajet apo hadith e kan shikuar jo vetem nga nje kend, por njeri nga nje kend dhe tjetri nga kendi tjeter, qe do te thot se kjo nuk eshte gabim, por nje pasuri e islamit, sepse po te ishte ashtu ky islam do te ishte shume i vogel.*
> ...


Dmth sipas teje kontraditat jane pasuri burimore per fene islame sepse u jep dijetareve mundesi ti komentojne sipas deshires se tyre. 
Nqs se kjo eshte e vertete atehere feja kjo vlen edhe per keto qe do ti shkruaj me posht pra.



> MAT 1:16 And Jacob begat Joseph the husband of Mary, of whom was born Jesus, who is called Christ.
> 
> LUK 3:23 And Jesus himself began to be about thirty years of age, being (as was supposed) the son of Joseph, which was the son of Heli.
> 
> 
> GEN 1:25 And God made the beast of the earth after his kind, and cattle after their kind, and every thing that creepeth upon the earth after his kind: and God saw that it was good.
> GEN 1:26 And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.
> 
> GEN 2:18 And the LORD God said, It is not good that the man should be alone; I will make him an help meet for him.
> ...


Nqs se ti i pranon si te verteta kontraditat ne hadithe atehere ti duhet ti pranojsh si te verteta edhe kontraditat Biblike.

GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Dhe dicka une nuk kundershtoj ata qe mbajne mjekren , une kundershtoj ata qe thuajne qe per te qene musliman doemosdo te mbajsh mjeker !!!!
Pra keto kundershtoj une. Do te kisha perkrahur mendimin e tyre sikur nje urdher i tille i prere te ekzistonte ne Kuran. 
Perderisa nuk ekziston mendoj qe asnje dijetar nuk ka te drejte te pohoj se per me qene besimtar i vertete doemosdo te mbajsh mjeker!

ME Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Dmth sipas teje kontraditat jane pasuri burimore per fene islame sepse u jep dijetareve mundesi ti komentojne sipas deshires se tyre. 
> Nqs se kjo eshte e vertete atehere feja kjo vlen edhe per keto qe do ti shkruaj me posht pra.
> 
> 
> Nqs se ti i pranon si te verteta kontraditat ne hadithe atehere ti duhet ti pranojsh si te verteta edhe kontraditat Biblike.
> 
> GV_USA


Jo mos e quaj biblen kontraditore, por kete quaje te ndryshuar ...

sa i perket haditheve, edhe pse ato kontraditore prap nuk bien ndesh me kur'anin dhe sunnetin.

ta marrim nje shembull:

Nje hadith per prishjen e abdesit, qe nese prek organet xhenitale, prishet avdesi...dhe tash tjetri hadith qe nese preken organet xhenitale me epsh prishet avdesi, perndryshe jo. Dmth hadithe kontraditore por nuk jan ne kundershtim me kur'an dhe sunnet....

vella gostivari do te sjell nje material insheAllah per divergjencat ne mes te dijetarve.

----------

